

Ron Paul investment ad predicts currency crisis, civil unrest - jaequery
https://www.yahoo.com/politics/ron-paul-investment-ad-predicts-currency-crisis-118207796096.html

======
jaequery
I have much respect to this man, he is a financial genius. He predicted almost
every financial crashes in the past 40 years. But I hope he is wrong about
this.

------
jaequery
I also feel bad Ron Paul got into creating an infomercial style video. It will
worsen his image for those who don't know him.

